# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Roaccutane a alkohol

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od roku mam problemy z cerą i w końcu postanowiłem zrobić z tym porzadek bo bylo coraz gorzej. Chciałbym dowiedziec sie czy w czasie brania Roaccutane na trądzik trzeba zrezygnować z picia alkoholu???
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------


## TomaszK

przy przyjmowaniu ponad 80% lekarstw istnieje interakcja z alkoholem, warto zwrócić uwagę na to że alkohol pomieszany z niektórymi lekarstwami powoduje przeciwne działanie. Skoro masz problemy z cerą, zapewne jest to dla Ciebie wstydliwy temat, i chcesz się go jakoś pozbyć, więc proponuje zrezygnowanie do minimum z alkoholu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek nie wchodzi w interakcję z alkoholem, zatem nie ma przeciwwskazań.  Ale to oczywiscie nie oznacza że mozna pic i przeginac z alkoholem. Ja brałem ten lek i spokojnie od czasu do czasu moglem sobie pozwolic na kilka piwek i nie zaszkodzilo ;-)

Pozdrawiam

----------

